# On the road



## voodoocat (Nov 3, 2003)

Post your photos with roads
*Link gone *


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## manda (Nov 5, 2003)

hmm
im not sure i have any 
none worth showing anyway lol
those are both gorgeous, boys..

im gonna go searching!


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 5, 2003)

Snagged this on the way to school (I'm a teacher) about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## nukie (Nov 5, 2003)

*Links gone *http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=131252


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 5, 2003)

Sweet!  Do you have some kind of magnetic bracket for your camera, or were those hand-helds out the window and off the side of the bike??


----------



## nukie (Nov 5, 2003)

Shark said:
			
		

> Sweet!  Do you have some kind of magnetic bracket for your camera, or were those hand-helds out the window and off the side of the bike??



this will explain it a bit better than I could.


----------



## oriecat (Nov 5, 2003)

This is actually not the full image, because my scanner isn't big enough.  It's just missing a little on the edges.


----------



## manda (Nov 6, 2003)

these are all gorgeous shots

elementary or high school, John? i teach primary(elementary).


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 6, 2003)

manda said:
			
		

> these are all gorgeous shots
> 
> elementary or high school, John? i teach primary(elementary).



8th grade literature/reading.


----------



## Sharkbait (Nov 6, 2003)

nukie said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rock on!


----------



## drlynn (Nov 6, 2003)

Two different crops of the same shot... not sure I really like either one


----------



## Jewel (Nov 7, 2003)

Nukie.....  love 'em!

I've had video filmed from the back of my bike, haven't tried still photos though.  Something to do soon, methinks!

Jewel


----------



## nukie (Nov 7, 2003)

Jewel said:
			
		

> haven't tried still photos though.  Something to do soon, methinks!



If you want some custom made mounts for an R1, I haven't really got a use for these anymore.  Not sure how well they'd go on a Triumph tho


----------



## simnine (Nov 7, 2003)

*Link gone *
Perhaps this doesn't qualify since it is actually an offroad photo (the back of a jeep in Cozumel, Mexico).


----------



## mrsid99 (Nov 7, 2003)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## Erikir (Nov 16, 2003)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## boswell (Nov 16, 2003)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370
http://www.muchos.co.uk/


----------



## Jewel (Nov 17, 2003)

Nukie, you didn't bin it did you?   :shock: 

j/k.  My camera would make an on-bike mount impractical.  Maybe if/when I go digital I might do something more interesting with it.  ATM I'm happy just learning how to use the camera!    

Cheers
Jewel


----------



## Darfion (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Boswell, just looked at your site.   
Is there something in the water other than water over there in Sheffield?


----------



## boswell (Nov 20, 2003)

Darfion
Yeah we have Caffreys on tap in our house


----------



## vonnagy (Dec 31, 2003)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## mikeliketrike (Jan 1, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## BigRC (Jan 2, 2004)

Some really good pics here. This one is a little different.
*Link gone *
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=131252Li


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 2, 2004)

wicked, i like that one RC it reminds me of the closing scences of the "The Lost Highway" by David Lynch for some reason...


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 4, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## Not Neve (Jan 31, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## doxx (Jan 31, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## pilgrim (Feb 1, 2004)

Doxx, that pic is absolutly amazing! I can't get over it, I love it!
And Neve I love that pic to, makes me want to go drive that road.


----------



## SassyFrass (Feb 2, 2004)

Doxx-Love the photo!! Makes me want to move to the city. Well, maybe just a SHORT visit!


----------



## Brenda (Feb 2, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## Kent Frost (Feb 3, 2004)

"Driving Thru Time"


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 4, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## jack (Feb 10, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## schussey (Feb 10, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## Harpper (Feb 12, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Snagged this on the way to school.


Nice one John! The upward angle really gives it a different feel to it. There have been many times I wished I had my camera with me while I was driving...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 14, 2004)




----------



## P Bailey (Feb 14, 2004)

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 28, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## Camper Dave (May 8, 2004)

near Kings Canyon, Australia, 2001 
*Link gone *


----------



## J7CK (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## LaFoto (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's one of the road leading to one of my favourite rows of trees, taken with the Leica and the Summicron 35mm on some cheap Fuji film


----------



## RobinAK (Jul 22, 2008)

All these were taken in Northern Alasksa on the John B Dalton Highway which is the only north / south supply route between the oil fields and civilization. Most of these pictures were taken in the tundra north of the Brooks Range where no trees grow (there is no ocean in the third pic). All the pictures were taken between 11pm and 2 am on 20/21 July. My friend is a trucker and I rode along for the 1,000 mile journey down a dirt road. I used a Sony Cybershot digital camera that I got for $100. I don't know anything about photography but I am very interested in learning more considering where I live and the great photo opportunities that are all around this place. Does anyone know a cheap camera that can make pictures justify the size of mountains? The mountains in the pics I took look tiny compared to what they really were. I constantly found myself having to look for other semi trucks to put in the pics to justify the size of a mountain or the magnitude of a valley.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Aug 4, 2008)

*I was out for lunch and I noticed heavy dark smoke in the sky. I stopped at the light and saw (nosey)  people standing around the gas station. As I turned, I got to shoot what was causing the smoke and the backed up traffic. *

*Excuse the quality, it was taken with my cellphone cam.*


----------



## 06_blkout (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## ruifo (Aug 9, 2014)

Carretera Ajusco-Picacho by ruimc77, on Flickr





Carretera Ajusco-Picacho by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 10, 2014)

No speed limit on German autobahnen? Oh well...


----------



## Reiep (Aug 14, 2014)

The forest, the road and the snow by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr or my portfolio





Snowy-ish road by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr or my portfolio





Hit the road by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr or my portfolio


----------



## ruifo (Sep 14, 2014)

Cendero (4000m snm / 13100ft asl) by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2014)

063_SF_GoldenGateBridge by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 22, 2014)

bus driving by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Nevada by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




driving to revelstoke by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Philmar (May 10, 2020)

The road to Auronzo, Italy by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo (Aug 6, 2020)

Matanuska Valley, Alaska, 1977





Rannoch Moor, Scotland


----------



## Vag7r1 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------

